# Growing in the Bedroom???



## Xena (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi I am new to this
Is it OK to sleep in the same room where I am growing marijuana?
I am not smoking myself - so is it healthy for me to sleep in the same room?
Can I become addicted?

Please advise


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

Xena said:
			
		

> Hi I am new to this
> Is it OK to sleep in the same room where I am growing marijuana?
> I am not smoking myself - so is it healthy for me to sleep in the same room?
> Can I become addicted?
> ...



I wld think the only health risks wld be faulty electrical job and a fire breaks out while you are sleeping...but no way in hell are you becoming physically addicted to MJ from sleeping in the grow room...you might become addicted to growing though....


----------



## zem (Feb 20, 2010)

haha :yeahthat: even smoking is not as addictive as growing. keep the room clean, theres not direct health risks of sleeping in room with plants in it, but usually grow areas tend to get dirty and messy, clean it up, dont keep decaying plant matter or chemicals around and it will be fine


----------



## emuman (Feb 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ...you might become addicted to growing though....


agreed 
as far as health risks to you...none, as a matter of fact you may even benefit from the extra oxygen the plants produce

the plants however may be at some risk, lighting for example, it is very important for your plants to remain in complete darkness during "lights out", inconsistent lighting can caused many problems


----------



## Drone69 (Feb 20, 2010)

I`ve been sleeping in the same room as I grow for a couple of years and the only downside is the noise of the fans. As others have said there is no way at all that you can become addicted to mj.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 20, 2010)

I've smoked nearly everyday for 40 years and I'm not addicted.  Uh, could you pass that bong this way?


----------



## gourmet (Feb 20, 2010)

> I`ve been sleeping in the same room as I grow for a couple of years and the only downside is the noise of the fans. As others have said there is no way at all that you can become addicted to mj.



I also grow in my bedroom and I agree the inline fan noise is irritating.  Have my tv turned all the way up to hear over the fan noise.


----------

